
Tests Are About Design - tapan_k
http://openmymind.net/Tests-Are-About-Design/
======
tapan_k
I find it much more helpful to think in terms of why and what we will test
rather than how much will we test. This approach resolves a few of the
frequently debated issues around testing, such as:

1\. Should I test first, or test later?

2\. What is the right amount of code coverage?

3\. Should I write more unit tests or integration tests?

4\. Should I use mocks or not?

and so on...

The above questions can have an arbitrary answer that makes sense in a certain
context but may not yield the best cost / benefit ratio in other contexts.
Hence, the guiding star needs to be: why are we writing a test.

